# DSI dimmer



## Ricardas (Nov 4, 2005)

Maybe someone is using digitall DSI or Dali dimmers to simulate sunrise and sunset? How they work,what equipment is needed to do this.Except digitall dimm ballasts of course...


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

You will need a 0-10vdc controller. 

If anyone has ideas or knows about one that works good please share. I am working on getting a controller now.


----------

